# Bentrovati



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2012)

Che bello ritrovare tutti di colpo in una nuova casa nuova, scintillante e soprattutto "nostra" 
Complimenti e un ringraziamento a chi lo ha permesso, grandi!!
Ps:Ho mantenuto il nickname che avevo anche sul vecchio forum.


----------



## BrightonJpp (28 Agosto 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Che bello ritrovare tutti di colpo in una nuova casa nuova, scintillante e soprattutto "nostra"
> Complimenti e un ringraziamento a chi lo ha permesso, grandi!!
> Ps:Ho mantenuto il nickname che avevo anche sul vecchio forum.




Eccomi qua!
Anch'io ho mantenuto lo stessp nick!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao black


----------

